# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Galeria de Fotos  Insectos Predatores y Parasitoide

## gatoabad

Son unas fotos hechas en campo parte de una guia en las cuales se muestran a los insectos en su ecosistema natural , 
espero les gusteTemas similares: Fotos de tomate hidroponico Fotos de rocoto Fotos de Tangelos (Pisco) ¿Cómo publicar fotos en AgroFórum.pe? Fotos de Mango (Por Paul Barclay)

----------


## gatoabad

las imagenes se han tenido k comprimir, disculpen la calidad de las fotos ..

----------


## gatoabad

correccion del caso  
phenacocus  es  plaga y  scyminae .... se refiere  a  la familia  del coccinelido , no a  su nombre cientifico ..no  eh podido identificarlo aun

----------


## gatoabad

el macro es de una  canon con 0.5 cm de acercamiento ,,creo que las unica que la tienen son las canon y lumix

----------


## TIBERIO

me parecen interesantes las fotos ,sobre  todo para identificar  un poquito mas a  los  insectos en su  habitat , buena eh!!

----------

